# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Cottage Cheese on KETO diet?

## Timm1704

with a carb count of 15g per 300g serving, 10g of which being sugars, am I ok to still eat Cottage Cheese right before bed whilst on a Ketogenic diet?

----------


## maxwkw

that would depend on the rest of your intake, and your overall carb allowance for the day. If you're trying to only eat 30g of carbs in the whole day consuming half of it in one sitting may not be the best idea. 

For me, if I'm trying to stick to a keto diet I usually go with a casein protein before bed, and the one that I use has no carbs. That way I can have a little bit more carb throughout the day. i.e. asparagus

----------


## gbrice75

Highly unlikely. Considering you want to keep carbs at around 20g or so for the entire DAY, 15g from one food (10g being sugar which isn't ideal) is a bad idea IMO. The majority of that 20g of carbs should be coming from fibrous veggies and 'incidental' carbs, i.e. what's in your protein shake, a carb here or there from a bunch of eggs, etc.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> Highly unlikely. Considering you want to keep carbs at around 20g or so for the entire DAY, 15g from one food (10g being sugar which isn't ideal) is a bad idea IMO. The majority of that 20g of carbs should be coming from fibrous veggies and 'incidental' carbs, i.e. what's in your protein shake, a carb here or there from a bunch of eggs, etc.


I agree. 
IMO & experience it is a poor choice for a keto diet.

----------


## Timm1704

nice one guys, thanks very much :-) Mackerel or eggs is it then

----------


## Timm1704

just added everything up, from the whole foods I am eating I am getting likely about 4g of carbs, from either green veggies, lettuce or spinach. However, the 4 scoops of whey I have each day contains 36 g of carbs (12g sugars). So a total of about 40g. Im 5'8, 195lbs and about 12% bodyfat, and apart from very intense resistance workouts 5 days per week, and the occasional long walk, I dont do much physically during the week. Is this too much carbohydrates to get into ketosis?

----------


## maxwkw

It's hard to say. That is probably more carbs than you want to get into ketosis, but there are other facors such as genetics and amount of fat vs. protein in the diet. Protein is actually mildly anti-ketotic, although mildly so.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> just added everything up, from the whole foods I am eating I am getting likely about 4g of carbs, from either green veggies, lettuce or spinach. However, the 4 scoops of whey I have each day contains 36 g of carbs (12g sugars). So a total of about 40g. Im 5'8, 195lbs and about 12% bodyfat, and apart from very intense resistance workouts 5 days per week, and the occasional long walk, I dont do much physically during the week. Is this too much carbohydrates to get into ketosis?


I can olny speak from personal experience. I keep my carbs VERY low. Only take in incidental carbs and other carbs are from a small serving of nuts. I have said many times here im under 15/day - the fact is usually im under 10/day. IMO if u have 2 ditch the shakes - then do it , at least drop to 2 servings of whey. Also your protrein powder is high in sugar. Many whey powders are 1g /serving. Another tip in your whey shake add some fat , some type of oil(macadamia nut , olive, etc) and add some poowdered fiber-like psylium husk. These 2 additions will minimaize impact on blood sugar.
Everyone is different to a degree , and i will admit carbs are an issue for me , i need to watch them at all times. For me the lower i get my daily carb intake (actual carbs not counting fiber) the better I do on a keto diet. Also i have found that any cardio i add during a keto translates in to substantial differences in fat loss .....so if you can work some in by all means i would. Best of luck - keep us posted on your progress!
Curious how you will structure your workouts and are you doijng a ckd with a carb load at any time ?

----------


## Timm1704

Thanks so much for the input.

I was adding a fiber product into my shakes, what I have decided to do for the time being is to keep the carbs still around 40-50g, but then every 5th day or so throw a higher amount in. Then, after I buy a new protein product that is lower in sugar, I will do a proper keto diet, as Im on a really tight budget right now, and am living week to week as far as cash flow goes. This situation will soon change so I should be able to be abit more liberal with my food shopping. The 4 scopps of whey are sorely needed, so getting into ketosis is pretty much impossible with that amount of carbs. 

My plan was to follow the keto diet for several weeks, with one cheat meal every week, depending on results. Protein 300-350g, Carbs 10-20g, Fats 90g each day, Im 5'8, 195lbs @ about 12% bodyfat, and 26 years old. What does CKD stand for?

----------


## gbrice75

WTF kind of protein are you using that has 12g of sugar? It's crap, get rid of it!!

Regarding your most recent plan - fat is too low IMO. You're providing your body with roughly 800 calories of energy, and everything else is protein.

CKD = Cyclic Ketogenic Diet. Search for TOP's thread in the diet section and you will learn everything you need to know about it, although it's not the keto diet i'd personally recommend. If I were you, i'd look into Dave Palumbo's keto diet.

----------


## Timm1704

No its 3 g of sugar per scoop, but I have been having 4 scoops per day. That along with 5 whole food meals spread throughout the day. 

Its Palumbos diet I am mainly interested in, but will take a look through the CKD, thanks

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Most all keto diets in these circles are CKD:
CKD is simply a very low carb phase , followed by carb consumption phase. Then repeat.
ie:
Palumbos keto= 1 meal carb load
McDonalds CKD = 24 - 48 hr carb load
Duchaimes bodyopus = 48 hr carb load
Dipasquale's anabolic diet = carb load till bloated (yup- its true)
All 4 are CKDs (cyclic ketogenic diets)

Main differences besides carb load duration is type of fats ingested and fat/protein ratio. I personally follow a combination that really incorporates pieces of every one of the above diets. My foundation is Mcdonalds ckd, but i eat healthy fats and incorporate supplemental fiber like palumbos , my fat /pro ratio is based more on duchianes , and i sometimes quit carb load early based on depasquales. There a few more subtle things from each i incorporate.

Just like any diet strategy, trial and error will dictate what you respond to best. The reason i asked about workout incorporation is that I find its extremely important to my goal on this diet. The wrong workout can and will hurt you. This again varies by individual to an extent. 

I do well with mcdonalds split:
mon=upper
tues=lower
fri = full body depletion
Carb load fri 5pm to sat 5pm (sometimes ends sooner depending on how i feel)
1st carb meal hi gi carbs and protein = rest low gi carbs and protein, Fat intake during carb load is as low as possible.
Next week:
mon=lower
tues=upper
fri= full body depletion

At any rate good luck and keep us posted with how you make out when you get started!

----------


## turkishexpress

Depends really from person to person I think. I can get away with several servings of cottage cheese through out the day and can stay in ketosis. I'm usually consuming about 30-40g of incidental carbs per day when I do a keto diet.

----------

